# Retroverted Uterus & incompetent cervix



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

This may be a daft question but does having a retroverted Uterus hinder conception? 
It was picked up during my last pregnancy and the consultant and sonographers have all commented on it. I know it doesn't effect pregnancy as it naturally "grows" forward but wondered if it makes it harder for the little swimmers?  

I've also just been told I've an incompetent cervix so may well need a stitch as 12 weeks - assuming I get there, does it hurt? (or have I another 'joyous' event to look forward to!   )

I'm being little miss questions today!

Thanks
Deb


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Deb - about 1 in 10 women have a retrovertus uterus, consultant told me there are no links with that and IF. I have RU too, and I've been pregnant three times - so not affected conception for me.

Can't tell you much about having a stich in your cervix tho.

Good luck

Joy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

As per what Joy said, stitch is OK with a bit of local!!!

Ruth


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 
I have a neurotic tendancy if I don't ask silly questions! 

Debs


----------

